# Found A Mill



## LEM (May 8, 2016)

I found a Bridgeport lathe.  It went under water during Katrina.  Owner washed it off and greased it.  Put on new Baldor motor and vfd.  It looks pretty rough as the owner passed away over a year ago.  It has a lot of rust on the ways.  The asking price is $1000.  I don't have pictures but I guess what are your thoughts and what should I look for or should I just pass.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## roadie33 (May 8, 2016)

If it's just surface rust on the ways and everything seems tight and not a lot of slop, it sure is worth the $1000.
After you get it home I'd tear it down and clean it up with some Kero and scotch Brites, maybe a little sanding, new coat of paint and put her back together and make some chips.


----------



## Uglydog (May 8, 2016)

As suggested above, consider tearing down her down and removing any rust.
Rust is an abrasive that will chew up good metal. 
Remember that was sea/salt water.
Check your wiring and switches for corrosion.  

Daryl
MN


----------



## dlane (May 9, 2016)

Is it a lathe or a mill ?.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 9, 2016)

If it went underwater I'd want it for way less than $1000, lathe or mill. Full strip down, clean and checking bearings before using - there's no knowing what that water did to any of the precision surfaces or bearings.


----------



## timvercoe (May 10, 2016)

Do to circumstances, (beyond my control?) I've stored machinery under tarps outside in sunny AZ.  AZ is fairly forgiving as far as moisture.  I am at 7 thou feet and we get more precipitation than the desert for sure.   What I am  finding is that the moisture gets into places where it doesn't evaporate from and rusts.  So I am thinking that the ways will be the least of your problems, and fairly easy to clean compared to the hidden places.  I also would look at what comparative machines are selling for on line.  Not to be rude but it sounds like scrap value or there abouts would be a good offer.    Tim


----------



## timvercoe (May 10, 2016)

Do to circumstances, (beyond my control?) I've stored machinery under tarps outside in sunny AZ.  AZ is fairly forgiving as far as moisture.  I am at 7 thou feet and we get more precipitation than the desert for sure.   What I am  finding is that the moisture gets into places where it doesn't evaporate from and rusts.  So I am thinking that the ways will be the least of your problems, and fairly easy to clean compared to the hidden places.  I also would look at what comparative machines are selling for on line.  Not to be rude but it sounds like scrap value or there abouts would be a good offer.    Tim


----------

